# Antlers still growing?



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Would the deers antlers still be growing right now? I just went to my woods yeasterday and saw some nice bucks in velvet and was wondering if they will keep getting bigger or if the antlers are done growing.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya they grow all the way into late august and early september til the velvet falls off im pretty sure.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

joebobhunter4 said:


> ya they grow all the way into late august and early september til the velvet falls off im pretty sure.


not true. they are done about the first week of august


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Not 100% sure. But I do know they keep growing now or until end of july or early august. Could be a little later but now 100% sure.

But now is when you see racks really develop, get mass and character.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> joebobhunter4 said:
> 
> 
> > ya they grow all the way into late august and early september til the velvet falls off im pretty sure.
> ...


Pretty sure they grow until they die..... aka when the valvet falls off.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Their pretty much done by mid august.

They got another 30 or so days of growing time left. Give or take.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > joebobhunter4 said:
> ...


 their done growing long before the velvet is stripped :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > bearhunter said:
> ...


They grow until mid to late Aug... Some may even run into September, and this is also the time they start rubbing them. Obviously they don't grow until the moment they shed valvet, the valvet falls off when they dry up.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


 o.k. then, you win :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They are done growing when you don't see the little balls at the tips of the tines.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


--They are done early-mid august, they won't go to september or late august. The antlers need about a month to mineralize and become hard bone, once this process begins growth is pretty much halted, so no they do not quit growing up to velvet shed, it is quite a while before that. Also another myth people believe is that the buck rubs the velvet because it bugs them & itches, this is also false, there aren't nerves in the velvet, rubbing begins as a sign of setting up there home territory--


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for all the replies so fast. I guess this is some pretty good news for me because that means that the bucks i saw that i thought were pretty nice are going to keep getting bigger for a while.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Where, exactly, did you see these bucks, and how much is a non-resident Indiana tag? Good luck on harvesting a big one this year. :lol:


----------



## jimmyjohn13 (Feb 22, 2009)

A non-resident tag is $150. I'm not exactly sure on what that covers though because i have a youth license and it covers everything so i dont have to worry about that.
I saw these bucks on my families farm out eating the beans. We live in northern indiana about 30 minutes south of south bend in plymouth


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

> Cool! Thanks for all the replies so fast. I guess this is some pretty good news for me because that means that the bucks i saw that i thought were pretty nice are going to keep getting bigger for a while.


well yes and no. just because they are big now doesnt necesarily mean that they will get alot bigger. because some deer start off growing real fast and kind of hit an early peak where they will slow down where other deer my start off slow and grow faster torse the end. so if they are already big they my have kinda already hit there peak where there may not get to much bigger.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

One can't say that all antlers stop growing in August.
In this part of Michigan south of ND. I might add they are still growing in mid Sept.. They normally stop growing by the end of Sept and start shedding the velvet by the fist of Oct.
I am sure that the farther south you go the longer the growing time is.

this picture was taken Sept 20th 2008.
Notice one point is bloody. He had the velvet in strips 10 days latter.









 Al


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i hope the bucks around here are still growing. one spot i've been scouting has 2 big bucks on it. i'd love to see them get bigger. they're already wide outside the ears, tall, and have nice mass. I also seen them on a little bit of public land that noone really hunts or knows about. since I started hunting I have never seen another vehicle or person in this area so I'm pretty stoked for this year.


----------

